# Shop Lights



## djg (Jan 31, 2020)

https://www.ruralking.com/4-led-shop-light-5500-lumens

I bought a couple of these to augment my Fluorescent lighting. I installed with the flimsy chains but I do not like the way the wobble around when you pull the chain. Almost have to use two hands.

I was thinking of screwing (self tapping) strips of pipe hanging strap (roll kind) to each side of the top channel at both ends and the screwing those to the ceiling rafters.

Anyone got a better idea?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 31, 2020)

That's a very good price for a linkable LED light that bright. Think I'll order some. Rockler sells one but it's over $40.


----------



## Maverick (Jan 31, 2020)

If you already have the 4' florescent fixtures, you can retrofit the bulbs. I did that with my shop with the bulbs from Costco. Best upgrade to my shop in years. No more flickering or buzzing. No rewiring, just remove the old bulb and put in the new bulb. I think they were around $15-$20 for a set of two. My shop has never been so bright.

Edited to add, and another plus, they are not glass, so if you hit them with a board or something, they wont break. I have had one fall out and hit the concrete floor with no damage. Just put it back in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 31, 2020)

I have one small LED on the wall, and some floor lamp LED, but I just ordered 2. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## djg (Jan 31, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> That's a very good price for a linkable LED light that bright. Think I'll order some. Rockler sells one but it's over $40.



I got those cheaper than that. I wanted these:
https://www.ruralking.com/5000-lumen-led-shop-light-4

They look a little better and the switch is on the bottom making it easier to pull (less wobble) but they were out despite inventory on the computer. So they substituted.

I'm still looking for a better way to attach to ceiling. Material is pretty flimsy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 31, 2020)

djg said:


> I'm still looking for a better way to attach to ceiling. Material is pretty flimsy.


Since they will have to go above my garage door track I'll just screw them to the garage ceiling.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 31, 2020)

Interesting timing on this post as I've been looking at a bunch of lights for my garage to go over my lathe. Almost too many variables these days to make a purchase!

Does anyone have this style? If so, what are your thoughts? I thought it may work better for the lathe since each light / arm is independent and moveable. 

@djg - I hope this isn't considered highjacking vs. me starting another post. I just thought since we're talking lights it was relevant.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 31, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Interesting timing on this post as I've been looking at a bunch of lights for my garage to go over my lathe. Almost too many variables these days to make a purchase!
> 
> Does anyone have this style? If so, what are your thoughts? I thought it may work better for the lathe since each light / arm is independent and moveable.
> 
> @djg - I hope this isn't considered highjacking vs. me starting another post. I just thought since we're talking lights it was relevant.


Does this screw into a normal light socket? Can you post a link to where these are sold. Very interesting.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 31, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Does this screw into a normal light socket? Can you post a link to where these are sold. Very interesting.



Hey Larry,

Yes, they do screw into a normal socket which, for me, makes them very appealing. There are on Amazon; search for "garage light" and they all come up. They generally run from about $18 to $30 each depending on the usual variables for lights. The light output combined with the maneuverability is what makes them more appealing to me as compared to the traditional 4' tubes. Having said that, I still don't have one yet. Too much traveling for work, though measuring for one is on my to do list for the weekend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jan 31, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Interesting timing on this post as I've been looking at a bunch of lights for my garage to go over my lathe. Almost too many variables these days to make a purchase!
> 
> Does anyone have this style? If so, what are your thoughts? I thought it may work better for the lathe since each light / arm is independent and moveable.
> 
> ...


----------



## trc65 (Jan 31, 2020)

Steve, I don't have that particular light, but I do have some "kernel" lights that are shaped in a cylinder. I use them in my machine shed as general lighting as the sockets are about 14 ft high. For general lighting, they are fine, but that is too high for task lighting. 

The design of the light will help you direct the light, but distance is always the enemy (inverse square law).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> @djg - I hope this isn't considered highjacking vs. me starting another post. I just thought since we're talking lights it was relevant.


This is Woodbarter! Hijacking is acceptable and highly encouraged

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 31, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Does anyone have this style? If so, what are your thoughts? I thought it may work better for the lathe since each light / arm is independent and moveable.


I'm interested in knowing anyone's thoughts also. Kinda spendy on these but with 4.5 stars with over 1300 reviews may be worthwhile


----------



## Maverick (Jan 31, 2020)

I have two of these clipped on my lathe. I can place them in different locations and of corse reposition via the gooseneck. It is a Lowe’s product.


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 1, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> Interesting timing on this post as I've been looking at a bunch of lights for my garage to go over my lathe. Almost too many variables these days to make a purchase!
> 
> Does anyone have this style? If so, what are your thoughts? I thought it may work better for the lathe since each light / arm is independent and moveable.
> 
> @djg - I hope this isn't considered highjacking vs. me starting another post. I just thought since we're talking lights it was relevant.



I have one of these and it's a good light but doesn't "fill" the garage with enough light to work in. I am sure that's just my garage.


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 1, 2020)

I bought the linkable set, but rather than dangle them from those chain things, I bought 1" "L" brackets, machined screwed the brackets to the light fixture where the chain would have gone and screwed them to the ceiling. Stable and works great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Feb 1, 2020)

I got one these for the garage last month and it made a huge difference. Simply screws in the the regular light bulb socket and the adjustable "wings" are a nice feature. It made such a difference that my next door neighbor noticed immediately and bought the same one for his garage. Price has gone up about $6 since I got mine in December but still think it is worth it.

Kris





Steve in VA said:


> Interesting timing on this post as I've been looking at a bunch of lights for my garage to go over my lathe. Almost too many variables these days to make a purchase!
> 
> Does anyone have this style? If so, what are your thoughts? I thought it may work better for the lathe since each light / arm is independent and moveable.
> 
> @djg - I hope this isn't considered highjacking vs. me starting another post. I just thought since we're talking lights it was relevant.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 2, 2020)

khobson said:


> View attachment 178894
> 
> I got one these for the garage last month and it made a huge difference. Simply screws in the the regular light bulb socket and the adjustable "wings" are a nice feature. It made such a difference that my next door neighbor noticed immediately and bought the same one for his garage. Price has gone up about $6 since I got mine in December but still think it is worth it.
> 
> Kris



Just scrolling through ebay now. They have a bunch of similar lights at > 6000 lumens a lot cheaper. Don't know about ratings.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2020)

With the low cost (electric) / high efficiency of LED lights, why aren't they just wired to the light switch? Pretty simple to either buy a $3 insert to change a porcelain fixture to a plug or simply remove the fixture and replace with a ceiling outlet.


----------

